# Here are my projects



## pepperi27 (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been making these for several months now but I still need work pics and all.

Turquiose Happiness






Triple Wrap





Sulis





Ruby's Eyes





Pink Memory Wire Bracelet





Maximus





Gothic Desire





Emerald Paradise





Clearly Charmed





Clear Quartz with Blue Glass crystal


----------



## FSowers (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh wow, those are beautiful.  I love beading, but can't seem to make it stay together. Always breaks after awhile.

Yours are great.


----------



## Becky (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow, they are all lovely!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 20, 2008)

I tried the whole jewelry makin thing, but when i tried to sell the stuff, people only wanted the Swarvski (SP) crystal stuff.  Um...have you seen the prices for those crystals??? CHA-CHING!!!

Yours are great tho!!!!


----------



## Bret (Feb 20, 2008)

I was making Swarovski memory wire bracelets for a while, but no one was buying. So, now I have a nice collection for myself... that I never wear


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yeah swarovski is very expensive but i'm just experimenting and gave some away for xmas. Everyone seemed to like the jewelry but I'm not convinced that i'm ready to sell some. Need more practice. Thanks again guys


----------



## Lane (Feb 20, 2008)

They look really great! I LOVE bead jewelry.


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 20, 2008)

thank you lane and I lovvvve ur shirts!


----------



## Neil (Feb 20, 2008)

I like the Emerald Paradise best, but they all are very artistic and very creative.


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks neil! That bracelet took over three hours to make mostly because its strung on a double wire was very difficult for me and my first one!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 21, 2008)

Man are you one talented gal!  Soap, jewelry, what next?  Great job!    you should put these up on Etsy.  Phyllis started in trying to craft jewelry like this, but decided sewing was more her niche.  They are all very professional. 8) 


Paul....


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 21, 2008)

Really paul you think so? I'm still a beginner. I treat this hobby as I do with bath and body with much practice. I still don't feel that i'm ready for selling plus it takes time LOL. But thank you so much for the vote of confidence! My dream one day is to be busy like you well maybe not too busy LOL


----------



## Lane (Feb 21, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> thank you lane and I lovvvve ur shirts!



If you are interested I'd love to have my models wear your jewerly when we do the photo shoot for my shirts!!! Even if you don't sell them yet, it would still be pretty neat to have everyone with crafted jewerly on! PM me if you think it might be a neat idea! 

OhOh! You could use the pictures to sell the jewerly too! I could send you a disk with all the photos and send the jewerly back.


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 21, 2008)

Gimme those "Sulis" earrings! I want them!
Your jewelry is GORGEOUS!


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanx NEA!


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 25, 2008)

*Thanks so much!*






YEA!!!!! Look at my EARRINGS!!! I LOVE THEM! 
Thank you!!!!

I only make soap, and so do you, so I don't have much to offer you. I can cook! But I can't ship "lasagna" easily!  :? 

If I can send you something, let me know...


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow they look beautiful on your ears!! I love your curls my hair is naturally curly care to share secrets....LOL


----------



## Lane (Feb 25, 2008)

They look great!


----------

